# That's because



## sufler

Merhaba!
How do you say the phrase "that's because" in Turkish?

For example:
I didn't hear about the accident... that's because I was at home all day.
Şu kazayla ilgili duymadım... bütün gün evde olmam nedeniyle

Would it be something with "neden"? I thought of "bu yüzden" too, but it's more like "that's why" and they're not the same.


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

There are several choices, bu yüzden, bundan dolayı, bunun için, nedeniyle, sebebiyle, bu nedenle, bu sebeple, -im için.

** Bu yüzden: ex: Bütün gün evdeydim. (İşte) Bu yüzden kazayı duymadım. 
** Bundan dolayı ex: same as above
Bunun için (this has two meanings, the other meaning is 'in order to') ex: Bugün evdeydim, bunun için kazayı duymadım.
Nedeniyle - ex: Bütün gün evde olmam nedeniyle bu kazayı duymadım.
Sebebiyle ex: same as above
Bu nedenle: Bütün gün evdeydim, bu nedenle kazayı duymadım.
Bu sebeple ex: same as above
** -im için ex: Bütün gün evde olduğum için bu kazayı duymadım. (OR, Bu kazayla ilgili bir şey duymadım.)

I would prefer to use the starred expressions.


You can add 'işte' in front of all of these expressions for extra emphasis.


----------



## sufler

Hmm.. but in all the examples you presented the part explaining why I didn't hear about the accident comes before the statement that I didn't hear. And what if I at first say "I didn't hear about the accident", and then I want to complete my statement, excuse myself, explain "that's because I was at home all day"? I bet I can't replace the parts with "Bu yüzden" still in the middle, like: _Kazayı duymadım. Bu yüzden bütün gün evdeydim, _because that will sound like I had to be at home, because I didn't hear, won't it?


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

You're right. In that case you should just use because/çünkü.

Kazayı duymadım, çünkü bütün gün evdeydim. - I didn't hear about the accident because I was home all day.

If you want to use your first example you can say for instance: 
'Kazayı duymadım bütün gün evde olduğum için.' (or bütün gün evde olmam nedeniyle)

This is fine however we call this a 'devrik cümle', where the second clause and the verb comes before the first clause. It's totally fine for colloquial speech or for having a literary emphasis. But if you want to form a formal sentence, you shouldn't use a devrik cümle. Verb should always come at the end in formal writing. Of course what I mean by formal writing is articles, scientific work, bureaucratic correspondences etc, not novels or poems.


----------



## Black4blue

Ecdadihifzeylerdi explained perfectly. He wrote all possibilities but I would prefer this one (which is most common, maybe not so formal but expresses best):



ecdadihifzeylerdi said:


> ** -im için ex: Bütün gün evde olduğum için bu kazayı duymadım.


----------



## LaRishka

Black4blue said:


> Ecdadihifzeylerdi explained perfectly. He wrote all possibilities but I would prefer this one (which is most common, *maybe not so formal* but expresses best):


This is interesting. I thought that _sebeplik tümce_ was perfectly suitable for formal writing. Could anybody expand on this?
Also, what about "Bütün gün evde olduğumdan bu kazayı duymadım"? Or "olduğumdan ötürü" and "olduğumdan hasebiyle"? Do _ötürü_ and _hasebiyle_ sound outdated?

Thank you.


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

Ötürü is ok, I would say it might be outdated in 20 years. 
As for Hasebiyle, it is definitely outdated.  Another outdated alternative is mütevellit. (-den mütevellit).

'bütün gün evde olduğumdan (ötürü)' and 'bütün gün evde olduğum için' are virtually the same.


----------



## Guner

LaRishka said:


> This is interesting. I thought that _sebeplik tümce_ was perfectly suitable for formal writing. Could anybody expand on this?
> Also, what about *"Bütün gün evde olduğumdan bu kazayı duymadım"?* Thank you.



*"Bütün gün evde olduğumdan bu kazayı duymadım"?*



LaRishka said:


> Or "olduğumdan ötürü" and "olduğumdan hasebiyle"? Do _ötürü_ and _hasebiyle_ sound outdated?


I do believe they are outdated especially "hasebiyle". Another outdated example is "mütevellid".
And as far as I know if you have to use hasebiyle then it should be *"olmam hasebiyle" *not "olduğumdan hasebiyle"?


----------



## LaRishka

ecdadihifzeylerdi and Guner,

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply. I guess then it would be easier to just avoid using the outdated versions, especially since there are many other ways to say the same thing.


----------

